# 3 from 3!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This dog fox came past me from the right heading back into the wood to the left but never made it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

nice job. looks like a decent sized one. What caliber rifle is that you are shooting?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Jason. Its a Bruno .243.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

And you thought I jinxed you !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take credit Tom, tell him it was good JU-JU.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom.







It really was all your good work!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a veritable death wand you have there Matt, and its only as good as the shooter---thanks for affirming my belief in hunters-REAL HUNTERS.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Man you're making quick work of those fox over there. Must be a pretty healthy population of them there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You better save some for next season! lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. again.

You posted it as 3 from 3 = 0 So I guess you're starting over?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Rick, just the last 3 nights out and 3 foxes shot, 6 for the season!

Yes we have millions of foxes over here, don't worry Chris we'll never run out!

Thanks chaps.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww, you're welcome. Anything else you need blessed ? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes please Tom you can bless my lamp as we are heading out tonight to really get into them!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done !! Go get 'em Matt !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Tom. From now on I'll call you by your witch-doctor name of 'chanting madman' !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So you meant 3 for 3, and maybe buy an extra lamp for backup!!HA!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No but I'm not going to split hairs over it. No I trust chanting madman!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No but I'm not going to split hairs over it. No I trust chanting madman!


 Actually I kind of like the chanting madman-- perhaps a new signature for you-- all those in favor say aye!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Aye! But I'm not so sure Tom's going to go for this!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL. My wife says I'm mad.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And she knows you better than we do!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that is a good name, natives over here would change there name at different times, why not switch? It would be cooler than some other names that I have read about.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

what I have read, not here. Same things with boat names.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> And you thought I jinxed you !!


Wake up Tom!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Whatever pal.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------

